# Instituto Español de Gastronomía



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody share any thoughts on Instituto Español de Gastronomía as a site for taking students for an immersion? Or, for that matter, any location in Spain to host a group of about 20 high school students for a summer immersion?

I am looking to establish an exchange with a sister-city or the like.

Thanks!


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

If I was living in the USA at age 19 (give or take a year) and aiming at being the best I could be 20 years from now, starting with my education, I would do something that required at least 2+ years in a Spanish speaking country, preferably Spain itself.

Why?

1) Because Spain is one hell of a contributor to modern, amazing, cuisine.

but,

2) So are many other "Hispanic" (and I agree that term can be slightly offensive) nations too frequently contributors to "cutting edge" (they're trying, which says more than a lot of other national influences, but certainly not all-) cuisine.

but,

3) not knowing fluent Spanish in virtually any modern kitchen is a *major liability*, in the same way not knowing English too is a *major liability. *And given the history and politics involved it should be. And it's not going to change anytime in our generation fyi.

especially if,

4) you're trying to be Chef, Sous Chef, etc. You need the respect of the people you're working with, and being well versed in Spanish no matter what country it's from is going to embelish your education in ways that are indescribable (if that's a word).


----------

